# 27 x 1-1/4 wheel - 6 speed cassette



## PpPete (6 Oct 2008)

Hi 
I'm rebuilding a 1970s Galaxy for my son.
(I made the mistake of lending him mine for short while, and now he wants one of his own)
I've bought most of the bits I need on Ebay but rapidly running out of budget.
Ideally with a 6 speed freewheel that's compatible with Shimano SIS shifters (or screw on type hub that would take such a beast)


----------



## gbb (9 Oct 2008)

Are you still looking pete...i have an old set of wheels in the shed with a six speed freewheel (IIRC, it could be 5)
I'll have a lookee if you're still looking


----------



## gbb (9 Oct 2008)

Nah, sorry anyway...it was a 5 speed on a 700.


----------



## PpPete (10 Oct 2008)

thanks for looking gbb
I really appreciate it - such a friendly bunch on this forum


----------

